
Telegram and the Cypherpunk Rebellion Against the Libra Empire - yuxt
https://hackernoon.com/telegram-and-the-rebirth-of-the-cypherpunk-revolution-g61l320rf
======
znpy
I love Telegram and use it daily, BUT: I still need to use my phone number to
validate my login. Even though I've been on the platform for nearly five
years.

This means that, effectively, someone wanting to log into my account could be
greatly advantaged by just owning my phone number -- something quite trivial
for a government entity.

